# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Did Venom Just Beat the Crap Out of Superman?

## CBR News

In their latest spotlight on "bad" superhero fights, CSBG looks at the surprising success Venom had in battle against the Man of Steel!


_Full article here._

----------


## Minerboh

During that time, almost the entire universe could beat Superman. I was reading the early 80's Adventures Of Superman, a batch of third class morons (can't remember their name) beat Superman.
What bothered me though is the fact that Spidey never informed Superman about Venom's weaknesses. Both sonic and intense heat can easily be applied by Superman with super whistle and heat vision.

----------

